# LED Dome Light issue



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a 2000 A6 2.7T 6MT 

I have been told I don't have canbus (correct if wrong). 

I ordered a complete set of SMD LED's with CANBUS controllers (just in case), all the lights work perfectly, there is no partial illumination when they aren't on (common problem if canbus controller isn't there), but I still get multiple warning lights for the bulbs being out. 

Is this something that can be VAGCOM'd out? 

I can't find anything on this issue, but if you can links would be great. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

The C5 forum is pretty slow, try the VAG-COM forum!


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Got the answer, there is no way to program. I'll try external resistors and bigger bulbs. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

Also it wasn't the dome lights, it was the internally resisted tail lights that weren't resisted properly. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

